# Remote Duty



## Sasha (Mar 14, 2009)

For all those remote duty medics floating around overseas...

What did/do you love about it? What did/do you hate about it? Do you feel safe? Do you have a family and how do they feel about it? 

What are the requirements, age, experience, etc?


----------



## EMTSteve0 (Mar 14, 2009)

There are no requirements really. If you have a "code 88" on your dream sheet, chances are you'll get orders within 12 months to a reomte assignment.  My first remote was at Osan AB as an instructor for all Republic of Korea forces as well as personnel assigned to my installation.  I wasn't a medic at the time, but I did work with tons of medics.  The experience was great and I learned first hand how a base operated in war time scenarios.  I commend the folks who have deployed to conflicts and/or places that have no established military, but Korea is a whole different picture.  Just knowing that North Korea has Intercontinental Balistic Missles, Chemical, Biological, Nuclear agents, short range missles, and about 500,000 Special Operation Forces that train nonstop......that's enough damage to make any conflict look like a training exercise.  I just hope things eventually mellow out for both North and South.  But that's communism at its finest.  Anyways, I apologize if I scared you from Korea, but it's a great place and the off-duty is extremely fun.  I just know my job pertained to the whole picture, so my off-duty time was a privelege, not a right.  As far as family, yes you will miss them a lot; if you have kids, it will be even more difficult, but you press on and take your mid-tour (30 days of leave optional at your 6 month mark.)  So if you're really considering doing a remote, I'd say do it.  Not only is it a good experience, but it also is a determing factor for promotion later down the road.  And as always, stay away from the Soju.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 14, 2009)

I spent some time out of the country as a medic not in the military, it was awesome and if you have no kids or spouce I definately suggest it. Some others I know who have done convey the same opinion. 

I even knew one guy who had a wife and was glad to spend a few months away


----------



## HNcorpsman (Mar 14, 2009)

im going to be working in a remote area pretty soon... i have recently been picked to go on a afghan national army embedded training team (ANAETT) deployment to afghanistan for 9 months... the training alone is 6 months and include mojave viper in 29 palms, mountain viper in bridgeport, CA. and also Hawthorne, NV. from what i have heard from the guys that just got back from this sort of deployment is that you are it! you are the only medically trained person for miles... you make the call. you get all the medical supplies you need, and meds to back it up!!! pretty scary seeing a 19 year old able to administer morphine with no authorization but himself... im pretty exited i will be in a team with highly trained marines and officers... marines in the E5-E8 rank and officers from the O3-O6 rank, yes i will be responsible for giving medical care to a colonel!!! no sweat right? haha... if you get into the right gig the military can give you alot of knowledge!


----------



## DFDEMS (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello,

I work overseas as a remote medic and have for a couple of years now. To answer your questions from the civilian side of the house most places require you to be a Paramedic with 3+ years of experience. Most here have a lot more than that actually. The usual alphabet cards to include PHTLS.  Most places would prefer experience in working in a remote area with an expanded scope of practice, i.e. sutures, antibiotics, etc. Prior military in the medical field helps. If you are looking at being a medic in more of a tactical role the above changes depending on who you are looking at.

Good and bad? I guess it all depends on what works and doesn’t work for you. The expanded scope of practice is a double edged sword, both good and bad. Being away from Family isn’t the greatest but on a side note it’s a choice you make so if you think it would be a problem then it probably isn’t the job to go for. The traveling to and from isn’t that fun. Sorry for the short answers. If you have specific questions on the civilian side of the house let me know


----------



## Flight-LP (Apr 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> For all those remote duty medics floating around overseas...
> 
> What did/do you love about it? What did/do you hate about it? Do you feel safe? Do you have a family and how do they feel about it?
> 
> What are the requirements, age, experience, etc?



Good..............

International experience that look really good on a resume.
Opportunity to practice medicine that you will not likely ever see in the U.S.
Broadens your educational experience.
A 6 figure salary.
Opportunity to travel the world and get some great deals while shopping!
Great opportunity to learn about international culture and lifestyle.

Bad................

Some schedules offer limited vacation time home, thus creating a huge potential for marital or family issues.
Lack of materialistic lifestyle and austere conditions is not for everyone.
Depending on location you could be working in -80 degrees F or 140 degrees F.
Some do not enjoy the "upcloseness" of mother natures creatures (you may find yourself snuggling up with some new friends).

Personally, I do feel safe, but that's subjective to location and the individual. Most reputable companies take resonable efforts to ensure the safety of their employees.

It is difficult for families. Open communication, sound organization and planning, and faith will keep you on the right track............


----------

